# Captains license for Sailboats



## conery (Feb 11, 2008)

I know you can get a 6pack 100ton, 200ton ect....
But what and how do you get a sailboat captains license?

Can anyone shead some light on this?
Dose sea time on power boats also count for a sailboat captains license?
I think sea time on a sailboat counts for a power boat license.

Any help?
Conery


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

I have a 50 ton masters with a sail endorsment. I don't think there is a seperate license just for sail.
Marc


----------



## dbrimm (Oct 10, 2007)

There isn't a separate license for sail (at least for the USCG), just an endorsement that is attached to whatever license you may hold. For example I have a 200 ton, OUPV (6pack) w/ sail endorsement. 

Your time doesn't have to be from sailboats though the USCG may question it if you have no sail time... time is time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In the US... there a captain's license is a captain's license... and issued by the USCG. While you can get a sailing endorsement, I don't believe that there are separate "sailboat-specific" captain's licenses. IIRC, time at sea doesn't differentiate between time on sailing craft and power craft.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Funny, from what you are saying then to get a Master of Sail requires no time actually on deck of a sailboat? Somebody must be misreading the back of the cracker jack box.

I'm going to total up my rowboat, canoe and kayak time and see if I can get one tomorrow.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Getting a Master of Sail is not the same thing as just getting a USCG license. Your new avatar must be addling your brain, since the skull is so much smaller...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> Getting a Master of Sail is not the same thing as just getting a USCG license. Your new avatar must be addling your brain, since the skull is so much smaller...


you can have a 6-pack license with a sail endorsement or a Master's with a sail endorsement. Endorsements are also used for towing.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Exactly, you can not get a sail endorsement without direct sailing experience - which is the point I was alluding to.

The USCG requires that a Mate near coastal or a Master inland have at least 180 days of sailing experience in their life for a sailing endorsement and a Master near coastal needs at least 360 days of sailing experience to qualify for this endorsement.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

USCG licensing structure is complex, but information is available on all classes of deck licenses here: USCG Licensing

The 'Sail Endorsement' or 'Towing Endorsement' is available separately, and attaches to your master's license. The written exam for the sail endorsement is very elementary....any experienced sailor can pass it easily, and just about anyone who studies a bit can pass it even without a lot of time under sail.

Bill


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Another funny thing about USCG license, is when i got my first 6-pack license all the sea time i filled was on my own sailboat. (360 days) The CG will issue a license that restricts you to a power boat. Until you pass the sail endorsement you are not qualified to operate a sailboat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bubb-

Correct me if I'm wrong in interpreting what you're saying... A person who spent 360 days on a sailboat can't operate a sailboat as a commercial captain, say running a charter boat, until he has a sail endorsement on his OUPV?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

That is exactly right, Dog!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The seriously funny part is seeing a 18-20 year old with a masters license, having logged his time sailing his laser around on the creek. 
Meanwhile - I have 16 years of sea service with the Navy and can't use that time (it's over 7 years old and only documented as aboard, not time at sea).
I'm on my boat friday to sunday for 8 months of the year, not always for 6 hours of the day - call it 10 days a month, maximum, 60 a year because life gets in the way of every weekend. If I follow the actual letter of the rules I can never qualify for a USCG 6 pack. Makes you wonder how anyone does get a 6 pack BEFORE they go into the business.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Chuckles, I do believe the CG considers a day at sea being 4 hour's however you can not have more then one 4 hour period in a 24 hour day. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It does, I get it - and I stand by the calculations. Your average seasonal recreational boater can not log the days at sea requirement, not realistically.
Getting home after a days work and sailing until dead dark doesn't get four hours, so you get 2 days a week, 6 or so months a year.

Maybe that's the intent of the requirement, if so fine by me. I'm satisfied with meeting my own knowledge and experience standards. I'd like to see a recreational boaters licence tho - it would help with insurance.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I agree with you Chuckles, The following is off the top of my head as I don't have time to check my facts at the moment.

To hold a OUPV you must be 18 and can be a non-citizen. 180 hours of sea time. For the small boat sailor the license can be restricted down to 5 tons.

Masters, 21 years old and a citizen, 360 days for sea service. can be issued starting at 5 tons. (My wife has 25 ton Masters)

Yes, to get your sea time you have to make a commitment to it. 

I would also like to see some type of recreational boating license or education course before they can operate a boat. hopefully it would make safer for all of us


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sea Service Documentation - the applicant's sea service must be documented by each vessel's owner. If applicant documents service on his/her own vessel, some form of proof of ownership must be included. Experience gained before age 13 will not be accepted. At least half of the required service must be obtained after the age of 16. One day of sea service consists of at least 6 hours underway. For all licenses, at least 90 days of sea service must be within the past 3 years. 
Fingerprints. Two Copies. 
An OUPV and Inland Masters license requires a minimum of 360 days of experience in the operation of vessels. 90 days in the last three years. 

An OUPV Near Coastal license requires a minimum of 360 days of experience in the operation of vessels, including at least 90 days experience seaward of the Boundary Line. 

Near Coastal Master requires 720 days, 360 days of which can be from time in inland waters. of the 720 days, 90 days are required in the last three years. 


That's not so bad I guess.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Thank you Chuck, I am into my 4th license issue, they renew every 5 years. I guess I have had time to forget.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The sail endorsement exam is very easy - I took it last year at the Mariner's school. They required taking their 3 hour course before the exam but everyone in the class knew more than the instructor.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I sat for my Masters exams last year and the sail endorsement test was by far the easiest, but it would have been difficult for someone with little or no sailing experience. I home studied, no class, and there was no requirement that any of my sea time be in sailing vessels in order to qualify to take the sail endorsement. I only got a 50 ton rating because all of my time was in smaller boats (the minimum rating given is 25 tons). By the way, home study is extremely time consuming and difficult, only about 10% pass, I'd strongly recommend taking a class. It's shocking how much of it I have forgotten already though!

John


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge the last actual sail licenses were issued back when the Dept. of Commerce was still in charge of licensing, the mid 30's if I remember right.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sway, my father had not even been born yet in the mid 30's. Thanks for remembering that 

Get's easier to remember back in your younger days, harder to remember today huh?

I'm not worried, you'll forget this jab in a couple..what was I saying?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The only reason I have any knowledge of it at all is by having sailed with a couple of guy's, many years ago, whose original licenses were issued by the D.O.C..


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Maybe that's the intent of the requirement, if so fine by me. I'm satisfied with meeting my own knowledge and experience standards. *I'd like to see a recreational boaters licence tho - it would help with insurance*.


In Canada specifically B.C. by the year 2009 every recreational boater will be required by law to have a PCOC card (Pleasure Craft Operators Certificate). Unfortunately it only consists of 35 multiple choice (common sense) questions that most any somewhat seasoned boater could answer. At least it is a start, perhaps it will become more stringent over the years. As for insurance the company I deal with provides a 10% discount for possesion of a Power Squadron certificate. Unfortunately one must get a minimum of 80% of 100 multiple choice questions correct to pass and they are not so easy as the PCOC ones, but you get out of the PS course what you put into it, invest lots of time and study and you will get a good grade not to mention much valuable knowledge. The PS course lends credibility to the saying "You don't know what it is you don't know until you find out what you don't know"


----------

